# Do you need a kennel name for showing?



## McKayz86 (Jan 31, 2016)

We're hoping to get a pup in the new year and I'm quite tempted by having a go at showing. While chatting to a friend about it she asked what our kennel name would be. 

I thought that was only for breeding? But she thought it was for showing and breeding?

Just wondering if I need to start thinking of a name?


----------



## bogdog (Jan 1, 2014)

You don't need a kennel name, you can show him under the name the breeder registered him. Or do you mean the breeder is happy for you to choose the name to be registered with? 

You can register your own affix and add it to the puppy's registered name.

What breed are you getting?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I presume you are getting a KC registered puppy?

Most shows are run under KC rules and regs and require you to have a KC registered dog.

Or do you mean at country shows where there are more fun dog events?


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

when the breeder registers the litter under the kennel club, they will do it under her own kennel name but all you'll need is the puppy's name that she chose which will come on the paperwork with the puppy.


----------



## McKayz86 (Jan 31, 2016)

bogdog said:


> You don't need a kennel name, you can show him under the name the breeder registered him. Or do you mean the breeder is happy for you to choose the name to be registered with?
> 
> You can register your own affix and add it to the puppy's registered name.
> 
> What breed are you getting?


We're going to get a Whippet. My friend thought that you had to apply to the Kennel Club with a kennel name.



Siskin said:


> I presume you are getting a KC registered puppy?
> 
> Most shows are run under KC rules and regs and require you to have a KC registered dog.
> 
> Or do you mean at country shows where there are more fun dog events?


Yes will be getting a KC registered puppy


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Then you will not need a kennel name.

Some breeders will not permit you to add your own kennel name to that which it was originaly registered in either.

Why spend the money if you do not need to?

I have successfully campaigned several dogs in the show and working arena and never felt the need to have a kennel name, waste of money IMO unless you are breeding.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

The Breeder will have registered the litter with the Kennel Club and each pup will have his/her registered name.

When entering shows, you will have to enter your pup using whatever name he has been given.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Breeders will not sto


smokeybear said:


> Then you will not need a kennel name.
> 
> Some breeders will not permit you to add your own kennel name to that which it was originaly registered in either.
> 
> ...


 Breeders will not stop you adding your own kennel name to the dogs registered name. You name goes at the end and the breeders kennel name stays at the front for example my old retired whippet Freyja came to me as Barnesmore Killer Queen she is now registered as Barnesmore Killer Queen At Oakmoorehill Barnesmore being the breeders kennel name and Oakmoorehill being my kennel name. You cannot change the name the dog was given even if you dont like it other than to add your kenel naame to the end.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Freyja said:


> Breeders will not sto
> 
> Breeders will not stop you adding your own kennel name to the dogs registered name. You name goes at the end and the breeders kennel name stays at the front for example my old retired whippet Freyja came to me as Barnesmore Killer Queen she is now registered as Barnesmore Killer Queen At Oakmoorehill Barnesmore being the breeders kennel name and Oakmoorehill being my kennel name. You cannot change the name the dog was given even if you dont like it other than to add your kenel naame to the end.


I thought the breeder had to agree to you changing the name ie adding your kennel name to the dog; has that changed?

http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/forms/form-7-change-of-name-of-registered-dog/


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

You and the breeder should be able to agree on a name between you; it will start with the breeder's affix but if there's anything you particularly want, the pup could be registered as that as long as a)the breeder agrees and b) the name hasn't already been used.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

smokeybear said:


> I thought the breeder had to agree to you changing the name ie adding your kennel name to the dog; has that changed?
> 
> http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/forms/form-7-change-of-name-of-registered-dog/


Nope as long as the KC name has you as the owner you can add your affix, it can only be done once, so KT was registered under her breeders affix, her new owner added her affix, when she returned her the breeder had it removed, so we couldn't add ours even if we wanted too. You can't change the registered name but you can add an affix.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

McKayz86 said:


> We're hoping to get a pup in the new year and I'm quite tempted by having a go at showing. While chatting to a friend about it she asked what our kennel name would be.
> 
> I thought that was only for breeding? But she thought it was for showing and breeding?
> 
> Just wondering if I need to start thinking of a name?


Many breeders have themes for their litters so they might stick to that theme and go with a name you like under that theme. We chose two of our dogs KC names, another we got at 10 months, the other we had no input in and I really don't like it. I stopped showing two of my cats as I utterly hate seeing their "show" names in print really wasn't happy at all with the names  If you get to know your breeder and you pick your puppy before they are registered they might allow you to chose your show name, many don't


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

You don't need the breeders permission to add your kennel name. If the dog has been shown and has its stud book number then you cant change anything so you can't add oyour kennel name or if the dog has come from someone who has already added a kennel name you can not take it off. If the dog doesn't have a stud book number but has someone elses kennel name you can take that kennel name off but can not add yours eg with my girl Freyja Barnesmore Killer Queen at Oakmoorehill if I was to rehome her (not going to happen) her new owner would be able to take At Oakmoorehill of her name but would nott be able to add their kennel name instead. She would the have to stay as Barnesmore Killer Queen.


----------

